# Software > Linux >  OpenWrt Parallel Development

## Acinonyx

http://www.openwrt.awmn/
http://openwrt.acinonyx.ath.cx/

Αυτό το project είναι ένα ανεπίσημο παρακλάδι του OpenWrt. Σκοπός του είναι η προσαρμογή του OpenWrt σε δρομολογητές (embedded ή όχι) οι οποίοι διαθέτουν πολλαπλές ασύρματες και ενσύρματες διεπαφές όπως π.χ. δρομολογητές σε backbone δίκτυα.

*Ζητούνται άτομα* που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο το project:
για ανάπτυξη του συστήματος build[/*:m:8db38]για ανάπτυξη λογισμικού[/*:m:8db38]για δοκιμές εικόνων[/*:m:8db38]για εμπλουτισμό της τεκμηρίωσης στο site[/*:m:8db38]για...[/*:m:8db38]για...[/*:m:8db38]

----------


## Valis

Παρών! 

mk2fs σε όλα τα μικρομπιφτέκια!

----------


## trendy

Σε ό,τι μπορώ να βοηθήσω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Τέλεια! Με τι από όλα θα θέλατε να ασχοληθείτε;

----------


## trendy

Έχω 1 asus WL500g και ένα nova board που κάθονται και είναι έτοιμα για πειραματισμό με τις cm9 καρτούλες τους. Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω images και να εμπλουτίσω τη σελίδα του wiki.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## alasondro

> Παρεμφερώς, fonera, nova, pc166. Αλλά κώδικα έχω να γράψω από το 1987... Με ενδιαφέρει πιό πολύ το www directory (webgui), αλλά PHP δεν νομίζω να σηκώνουν τα μικρά μηχανάκια. Ίσως κάποιο σύστημα με templates ή/και με split intelligence (το setup/verification στο pc μας)...


υπάρχει το x-wrt που είναι όλα γραμμένο σε shell scripts ακριβώς για να είναι πιο ελαφρύ βέβαια είναι αρκετά δύστροπο και χρειάζεται λίγο χρόνο για να μπεις στην φιλοσοφία του. Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από αυτό

----------


## Acinonyx

Βασικά, η αναπτυξη του webif είναι το μόνο που χρειάζεται για να μπορεί το openwrt να χρησιμοποιηθεί μαζικά στο AWMN. Η υποστήριξη για atheros, prism2, bgp και olsr είναι ολοκληρωμένη αυτή τη στιγμή.

Αρκεί να βρεθεί κάποιος να αναλάβει/ασχοληθεί με το x-wrt και αύριο θα μπορούμε να έχουμε ένα πλήρως λειτουργικό router σε linux για οποιονδήποτε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το repository στο http://www.openwrt.awmn βρίσκεται εδώ και λίγες ώρες σε μεταβατική φάση.

----------


## xrg

> Το repository στο http://www.openwrt.awmn βρίσκεται εδώ και λίγες ώρες σε μεταβατική φάση.


Γιατί εμένα κάτι μου βρωμάει; Γιατί την ψυλλιάζομαι ότι κάτι θα κάνεις πάλι και θα "σπάσεις" την σειρά των SHA;

----------


## Acinonyx

Έτοιμα...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες υπάρχει αντίγραφο του LuCI svn repository στο git του http://www.openwrt.awmn .

----------


## baskin

Βουρρρρ για το LuCI!!!!

Πραγματικά αξίζει. Το έχω ενσωματώσει στα τελευταία builds μου και δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα. Είναι πλήρες και εύκολο στην χρήση για αυτούς που φοβούνται την κονσόλα.

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να ξεφύγουν από τα mikrotikια ας το δοκιμάσουν!!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενημερώθηκε το wiki (internet link)με όλες τις δυνατές επιλογές για τα αρχεία ρυθμίσεων του madwifi και του hostap.

Θα προσπαθώ να το κρατάω όσο πιο ενημερωμένο γίνεται.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Αυτές οι επιλογές είναι οι τρέχοντες από το original svn repository του OpenWRT και δεν ισχύουν για παλιότερα builds.

----------


## baskin

> Ενημερώθηκε το wiki (internet link)με όλες τις δυνατές επιλογές για τα αρχεία ρυθμίσεων του madwifi και του hostap.
> 
> Θα προσπαθώ να το κρατάω όσο πιο ενημερωμένο γίνεται.
> 
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Αυτές οι επιλογές είναι οι τρέχοντες από το original svn repository του OpenWRT και δεν ισχύουν για παλιότερα builds.


Εύγε!!!!!!

Να σημειώσω ότι από δοκιμές που έχω κάνει enabled=1 και disabled=0 για όσες παραμέτρους παίρνουν αυτές τις τιμές. Δηλαδή είτε γράψεις "enabled" είτε "1" λειτουργεί και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για το "disabled" ή "0".

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εύγε!!!!!!
> 
> Να σημειώσω ότι από δοκιμές που έχω κάνει enabled=1 και disabled=0 για όσες παραμέτρους παίρνουν αυτές τις τιμές. Δηλαδή είτε γράψεις "enabled" είτε "1" λειτουργεί και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για το "disabled" ή "0".


Ναι, ακριβώς! Αυτές οι επιλογές είναι λογικής boole και μεταφράζονται σε 0 και 1 τα disabled και enabled, αντίστοιχα.  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Αλλά κώδικα έχω να γράψω από το 1987...


Και στον εξελληνισμό του SME δεν βοήθησες.

Μόνο με άφησες ...

----------


## Vigor

Πώς μπορούμε να περάσουμε το πακέτο LuCI σε μια υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση openwrt?

Παρεμπιπτώντως, βγήκε και η έκδοση LuCI 0.8.2 (2008-12-0 ::

----------


## baskin

> Πώς μπορούμε να περάσουμε το πακέτο LuCI σε μια υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση openwrt?
> 
> Παρεμπιπτώντως, βγήκε και η έκδοση LuCI 0.8.2 (2008-12-0




```
opkg install luci-admin-full
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενημερώθηκε η σελίδα http://www.openwrt.awmn/trac/wiki/WirelessConfig . Η ρύθμιση του 802.11 mode στον madwifi μετονομάστηκε από *agmode* σε *hwmode*.

----------


## xaotikos

Το Luci δουλεύει καλά με τα builds του Βασίλη? 
Έχω ένα alix και σκέφτομαι να του βάλω το openWRT...οι υπόλοιποι με opeWRT με τι παίζετε σε bb?

----------


## baskin

> Το Luci δουλεύει καλά με τα builds του Βασίλη? 
> Έχω ένα alix και σκέφτομαι να του βάλω το openWRT...οι υπόλοιποι με opeWRT με τι παίζετε σε bb?


Το luci το έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο σε δικά μου builds και παίζει μια χαρά (έχει κάποια bugs αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό).

Συνήθως παίζω με ταρατσοpc (x86) και με μερικά ADI Pronghorn Metro.

----------


## xaotikos

Ενώ έβαλα το build του Βασιλη και τα ρύθμισα (σωστά λάθος το αποτέλεσμα θα δείξει) προσπάθησα να βάλω το luci. 
Το έβαλα, έπαιξε. Πήγα να βάλω όμως το statistics πακέτο, έκανα ένα Upgrade και το luci τα έπαιξε. Πλέον βγάζει "Model not found."



```
Configuring luci-app-statistics
Syntax: /bin/uci <command> <arguments...>

/bin/uci show [<package>[.<config>]]
/bin/uci get <package>.<config>.<option>
/bin/uci set <package>.<config>[.<option>]=<value>
/bin/uci del <package>.<config>[.<option>]
/bin/uci rename <package> <config> <name>
/bin/uci commit [<package> ... ]
/bin/uci validate <package>

Configuring luci-i18n-english
Syntax: /bin/uci <command> <arguments...>

/bin/uci show [<package>[.<config>]]
/bin/uci get <package>.<config>.<option>
/bin/uci set <package>.<config>[.<option>]=<value>
/bin/uci del <package>.<config>[.<option>]
/bin/uci rename <package> <config> <name>
/bin/uci commit [<package> ... ]
/bin/uci validate <package>

postinst script returned status 1
ERROR: luci-i18n-english.postinst returned 1
Configuring luci-theme-openwrt
Syntax: /bin/uci <command> <arguments...>

/bin/uci show [<package>[.<config>]]
/bin/uci get <package>.<config>.<option>
/bin/uci set <package>.<config>[.<option>]=<value>
/bin/uci del <package>.<config>[.<option>]
/bin/uci rename <package> <config> <name>
/bin/uci commit [<package> ... ]
/bin/uci validate <package>

postinst script returned status 1
ERROR: luci-theme-openwrt.postinst returned 1
```

----------


## xaotikos

someone?

----------


## acoul

καλό είναι να μην μπερδεύεις τα branches. αν έχεις ξεκινήσει με του acinonyx θα πρέπει και τα όποια πακέτα να τα βάζεις από εκεί. δεν ξέρω αν έχει ετοιμάσει το SDK ο Βασίλης για να χτίζεις extra πακέτα στο ίδιο περιβάλλον ... ?? ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ

----------


## xaotikos

Κατάλαβα. Επειδή το update έκανε αναβάθμιση κάποιες από τις εκδόσεις του Βασίλη μάλλον τα έπαιξε. Θα το προσπαθήσω πάλι αλλιως κάνουμε την δουλειά μας και με CLI  :: 

Άντε bill και με ένα GUI  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ξαναπέρασα το onyx image αλλά αυτή τη φορά δεν μου σηκώνει τις atheros!



```
[email protected]:~# lspci 
00:01.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] Host Bridge (rev 33)
00:01.2 Entertainment encryption device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Geode LX AES Security Block
00:09.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105M [Rhine-III] (rev 96)
00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105M [Rhine-III] (rev 96)
00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
00:0f.0 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] ISA (rev 03)
00:0f.2 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] IDE (rev 01)
00:0f.4 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] OHC (rev 02)
00:0f.5 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] CS5536 [Geode companion] EHC (rev 02)
```

Τα εγκατεστημένα


```
[email protected]:/etc/init.d# ipkg list_installed
awmn-backbone - 1 - 
base-files-x86-2.6 - 12-0 - 
batmand - r1057-1 - 
bmon - 2.1.0-1 - 
bridge - 1.0.6-1 - 
busybox - 1.8.2-1 - 
dbus - 1.0.3-1 - 
dnsmasq - 2.42-1 - 
dropbear - 0.50-3 - 
e2fsprogs - 1.39-1 - 
hostap-utils - 0.4.7-1 - 
hotplug2 - 0.9+r102-2 - 
iperf - 2.0.2-2 - 
kernel - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kismet-client - 2007-10-R1-1 - 
kismet-server - 2007-10-R1-1 - 
kmod-3c59x - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-8139too - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-crypto-aes - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-crypto-arc4 - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-crypto-core - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-crypto-michael-mic - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-crypto-sha1 - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-e100 - 2.6.23.1-x86-1 - 
kmod-e1000 - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-gre - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-hostap - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-hostap-pci - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-ieee80211 - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-madwifi - 2.6.25.6+r3314-x86-1 - 
kmod-mppe - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-natsemi - 2.6.23.1-x86-1 - 
kmod-ne2k-pci - 2.6.23.1-x86-1 - 
kmod-ppp - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-ppp-synctty - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-r8169 - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-sis900 - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-tun - 2.6.25.6-x86-1 - 
kmod-via-rhine - 2.6.23.1-x86-1 - 
libblkid - 1.39-1 - 
libelf - 0.8.8-1 - 
libexpat - 1.95.8-1 - 
libgcc - 4.1.2-13 - 
libncurses - 5.6-1 - 
libnetsnmp - 5.1.2-2.3 - 
libpcap - 0.9.4-1 - 
libpthread - 0.9.29-13 - 
libuuid - 1.39-1 - 
nano - 2.0.7-1 - 
ntpclient - 2003_194-6 - 
olsrd - 0.5.6-rc4-1 - 
olsrd-mod-httpinfo - 0.5.6-rc4-1 - 
olsrd-mod-quagga - 0.5.6-rc4-1 - 
pciutils - 2.2.9-1 - 
ppp - 2.4.3-10 - 
pptp - 1.6.0-5 - 
quagga - 0.98.6-1 - 
quagga-bgpd - 0.98.6-1 - 
quagga-libzebra - 0.98.6-1 - 
snmpd - 5.1.2-2.3 - 
uclibc - 0.9.29-13 - 
uclibcxx - 0.2.2-1 - 
udevtrigger - 106-1 - 
wireless-tools - 29-2 -
```

*Τι μπορώ να κανω??* 
πέρασα και το πακέτο awmn-backbone μπας και αλλά τπτ...

----------


## trendy

```
ifconfig -a
```

τι σου βγάζει;

----------


## xaotikos

```
[email protected]:/etc/init.d# ifconfig -a
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:B9:15:31:1C  
          inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:335 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:244 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:29340 (28.6 KiB)  TX bytes:36931 (36.0 KiB)
          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x2000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:B9:15:31:1D  
          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:12 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

----------


## acoul

κάνε ένα:


```
lsmod
```

δοκίμασε να τα σηκώσεις με το χέρι:


```
wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
```

----------


## xaotikos

```
[email protected]:/etc/init.d# wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
wlanconfig: ioctl: No such device


[email protected]:/etc/init.d# lsmod 
Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
via_rhine              17672  0 
ne2k_pci                8160  0 
8390                    7552  1 ne2k_pci
e100                   26636  0 
natsemi                21600  0
```

----------


## alasondro

```
opkg install kmod-madwifi
```

----------


## xaotikos

Είναι ήδη μέσα όπως φαίνεται και στο ipkg list που έδειξα πριν



```
kmod-madwifi - 2.6.25.6+r3314-x86-1 -
```

----------


## acoul

προσπάθησε να φορτ'ωσεις με το χέρι αυτά που έχει το: /etc/modules.d/50-madwifi


```
wlan
#wlan_scan_ap
wlan_scan_sta
ath_hal
ath_rate_minstrel
wlan_acl
#wlan_ccmp
#wlan_tkip
#wlan_wep
#wlan_xauth
ath_pci
```

ρίξε μια ματιά στο dmesg να δεις τι δεν κάθεται καλά ...

----------


## xaotikos

πως τα φορτώνεις?? modprobe δεν υπάρχει...

στο dmesg δεν βέπω κάτι για atheros

----------


## acoul

insmod

----------


## xaotikos

```
[email protected]:~# insmod ath_pci
insmod: Loading module failed: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~# insmod wlan
insmod: Loading module failed: No such file or directory
[email protected]:~#
```

----------


## acoul

τι έχει το:


```
ls -la /lib/modules/
```

δοκίμασε και αυτό. μόλις βγήκε από το φούρνο, optimized για wrap/alix <-- δοκιμασμένο σε wrap. Πακέτα εδώ

----------


## xaotikos

```
drwxr-x---    4 root     root         1024 Jun 16  2008 .
drwxr-x---    8 root     root         1024 Jun 16  2008 ..
drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         1024 Jan  1 00:05 2.6.23.1
drwxr-x---    2 root     root         1024 Jan  1 00:07 2.6.25.6
```

Σαν να έχει modules για 2 kernel versions μου κάνει αυτό σωστά?


```
[email protected]:/lib/modules/2.6.23.1# ls
8390.ko       e100.ko       natsemi.ko    ne2k-pci.ko   via-rhine.ko
```



```
[email protected]:/lib/modules/2.6.25.6# ls
3c59x.ko                 crc-ccitt.ko             hostap_pci.ko            ppp_generic.ko           wlan_acl.ko
8139too.ko               crypto_algapi.ko         ieee80211.ko             ppp_mppe.ko              wlan_ccmp.ko
aes-i586.ko              crypto_blkcipher.ko      ieee80211_crypt.ko       ppp_synctty.ko           wlan_scan_ap.ko
aes_generic.ko           crypto_hash.ko           ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.ko  r8169.ko                 wlan_scan_sta.ko
arc4.ko                  cryptomgr.ko             ieee80211_crypt_tkip.ko  sha1_generic.ko          wlan_tkip.ko
ath_hal.ko               deflate.ko               ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko   sis900.ko                wlan_wep.ko
ath_pci.ko               e1000.ko                 ip_gre.ko                slhc.ko                  wlan_xauth.ko
ath_rate_minstrel.ko     ecb.ko                   michael_mic.ko           tun.ko
cbc.ko                   hostap.ko                ppp_async.ko             wlan.ko
```

----------


## acoul

κάτι έχει μπλεχτεί εκεί ... τι δίνει το:


```
cat /proc/version
```

δώσε και το:


```
cat /etc/opkg.cfg
```

----------


## xaotikos

```
[email protected]:/lib/modules/2.6.25.6# cat /proc/version
Linux version 2.6.23.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2) #1 SMP Sat Dec 1 23:52:35 EET 2007
```



```
[email protected]:/lib/modules/2.6.25.6# cat /etc/ipkg.conf 
#src onyx ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/openwrt/x86/...-0009/packages
src onyx http://www.openwrt.gr/openwrt/build-.../packages/i386
dest root /
dest ram /tmp
```

Με βάση αυτό το έβαλα τα sources http://www.acinonyx.tk/index.php/category/openwrt/

----------


## acoul

> ```
> [email protected]:/lib/modules/2.6.25.6# cat /proc/version
> Linux version 2.6.23.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2) #1 SMP Sat Dec 1 23:52:35 EET 2007
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [email protected]:/lib/modules/2.6.25.6# cat /etc/ipkg.conf 
> ...


το παρακάτω url είναι invalid:


```
src onyx http://www.openwrt.gr/openwrt/build-.../packages/i386
```

----------


## xaotikos

Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο πρώτο ftp για να δοκιμάσω. Θα δοκιμάσω το δικό σου build και ενημερώνω.
thanx

----------


## acoul

στο δικό μου build το /etc/opkg.conf


```
src/gz snapshots http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/openwrt/fir..._uClibc-0.9.30
src/gz packages http://wifi.ozo.com/airo/openwrt/pac...ibc-0.9.30/x86
dest root /
dest ram /tmp
lists_dir ext /var/opkg-lists
option overlay_root /jffs
```

----------


## xaotikos

χμμ γιατί μου βγάζει πάντα 

```
overwriting your primary hard disk! Proceeding on your own risk...
About to overwrite the contents of disk 5 with new data. Proceed? (y/n) y
5718016/5725700 bytes writtenWrite error after 5718016 bytes.
```

Υ.Γ Μήπως να μας μεταφέρανε σε ένα άλλο thread "alix & openwrt προβλήματα" ?

----------


## acoul

> χμμ γιατί μου βγάζει πάντα 
> 
> ```
> overwriting your primary hard disk! Proceeding on your own risk...
> About to overwrite the contents of disk 5 with new data. Proceed? (y/n) y
> 5718016/5725700 bytes writtenWrite error after 5718016 bytes.
> ```
> 
> Υ.Γ Μήπως να μας μεταφέρανε σε ένα άλλο thread "alix & openwrt προβλήματα" ?


το καλό θα ήταν να περαστούν όλα αυτά σε κάποιο wiki σιγά σιγά ... το warning είναι γιατί αν μπερδέψεις την cf με τον σκληρό δίσκο του συστήματος που δουλεύεις το openwrt θα περαστεί στο workstation σου και όχι στο wrap/alix ...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

δεν λέω για το warning αλλά γιατί δεν βγάζει write error στο τέλος λίγο πρν τελειώσει η εγγραφή

----------


## acoul

> δεν λέω για το warning αλλά γιατί δεν βγάζει write error στο τέλος λίγο πρν τελειώσει η εγγραφή


αυτό δεν είναι καλό, δώσε το παρακάτω και μετά ξαναπέρασε το image:


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx
```

όπου /dev/sdx η cf

----------


## xaotikos

Απευθέιας από το alix? γιατί δεν έχω linux αλλά win και περνάω τα images με το physdiskwrite

Πάντως το image ξεκίνησε, μετά από ενα κατεβατό από μυνήματα του στυλ "το τάδε δεν βρέθηκε σε αυτή την διεύθυνση αλλά σε αυτή"

----------


## acoul

> Απευθέιας από το alix? γιατί δεν έχω linux αλλά win και περνάω τα images με το physdiskwrite
> 
> Πάντως το image ξεκίνησε, μετά από ενα κατεβατό από μυνήματα του στυλ "το τάδε δεν βρέθηκε σε αυτή την διεύθυνση αλλά σε αυτή"


φυσικά! η μαγεία με το jffs2 είναι ότι μπορείς να κάνεις το πιο πάνω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα! για την ακρίβεια μόλις το έκανα στο 10.2.19.6 και γλίτωσα ταξίδι στον 6μετρο για αλλαγή cf  ::

----------


## xaotikos

χα! και πως βρισκουμε που είναι mounted η CF στο openwrt?

----------


## acoul

συνήθως είναι στο /dev/hda. στο ozonet openwrt branch είναι στο /dev/sda λόγω bleeding edge  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Κιόμως μου βγάζει πάλι τα ίδια. Αν το προχωρήσω έτσι λες να έχω πρόβλημα? Το openwrt φαίνεται λειτουργικό πάντως.

edit: Αυτή τη φορά με το που βάζω την κάρτα στο alix δεν έβγαλε το κατεβατό με τα μυνήματα αλλά μπούταρε κανονικά...
να δούμε

----------

